# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  ενισχυση FM σηματος Ραδιοφωνου

## billtech

καλησπερα παιδια,

λογω της απομακρυσμενης θεσης του σπιτιου μου στο χωριο απο τον πλησιεστερο πομπο (Τροοδους) θα ηθελα μια λυση για να αυξησω την ληψη του σηματος του ραδιοφωνου στα FM.
Διαβασα για κατι διπολα μα με θεματα συχνοτητων FM,AM και το εχω και τοσο. μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει? καμια εμπειρια? κατι?
καποιος Ενισχυτης σηματος φτηνος απο το net? 
κατι να κανω μονος μου? καποια λυση?

----------


## dalai

μια κατευθυντικη κεραια δοκιμασες?

----------


## ΠΑΝ

Ο καλύτερος ενισχυτής κεραίας ειναι μια καλή κεραία.

Δές εδώ
http://www.northcountryradio.com/Articles/fmdip.htm

θα μετατρέψεις τις ιντσες σε εκατοστά και αν προσθέσεις κατευθυντικό στοιχείο και ανακλαστήρα, εφτιαξες μια καλη κεραια FM.
Θα χρειαστεις σωλήνες αλουμινίου.

----------


## billtech

και απο καλωδιο να κατεβω κατω στο ραδιοφωνο? στο ραδιοφωνο θα συνδεθει εκει που μπαινει η κεραια και βηδωνει?  οταν λες ανακλαστηρα? κατευθυντικο στοιχειο?

----------


## billtech

> Ο καλύτερος ενισχυτής κεραίας ειναι μια καλή κεραία.
> 
> Δές εδώ
> http://www.northcountryradio.com/Articles/fmdip.htm
> 
> θα μετατρέψεις τις ιντσες σε εκατοστά και αν προσθέσεις κατευθυντικό στοιχείο και ανακλαστήρα, εφτιαξες μια καλη κεραια FM.
> Θα χρειαστεις σωλήνες αλουμινίου.



μπορεις να με βοηθεισεις στο κατασκευαστικο κομματι? εννοοω μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις στα ελληνικα πως γινετε αυτη η κεραια?
τα καλωδια? η ενα μονοκλονο φτανει να βαλω?

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Καλησπέρα απο Ικαρία!! έχω  και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα δεν πιάνω καλά στο ραδιόφωνο. οι κεραίες  του εμπορίου που ειναι ενα "παλούκι" με ενα  πονταισιόμετρο κάνουν δουλειά ;; ή να προτιμήσω κάποια άλλη λύση ;

----------


## καπιστρι

https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%9...w=1258&bih=591
Δειτε , διαβαστε, και κατασκευαστε την. Ειναι φτηνη. Κανει οποιοδηποτε μονοκλωνο καλωδιο εχετε.
Μια την εχω φτιαξει πανω σε ενα σανιδι και χρησμοποιω καρφακια για να στερεωσω το καλωδιο.
Μια αλλη την εφτιαξα σε σωληνα PVC με διαμετρο 20 χιλιοστα
Στην καθοδο εχω RG58. Μεσα σε 5 λεπτα ειναι ετοιμες.
Kαι οι δυο ειναι αριστες σε αποδοση. Ειμαι ενθουσιασμενος.

----------


## fm344

καλημερα.δεν ανοιγη να δω τις εικονες.

----------


## καπιστρι

Sorry το διορθωσα.

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Μόνο εικόνες έχει ο σύνδεσμος αυτός τι να διαβάσω ;;

----------


## καπιστρι

> Μόνο εικόνες έχει ο σύνδεσμος αυτός τι να διαβάσω ;;



Κλικ στην εικονα. Πανω δεξια εχει <<ιστοτοπος για την εικονα>> κανεις κλικ επανω, και σε μεταφερει στην αντιστοιχη σελιδα

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

> Κλικ στην εικονα. Πανω δεξια εχει <<ιστοτοπος για την εικονα>> κανεις κλικ επανω, και σε μεταφερει στην αντιστοιχη σελιδα



έκανα κλικ στην τελευταία  πάνω δεξιά εικόνα και με μετέφερε σε θέμα του φόρουμ έκανα σωστά ειναι αυτό η σελίδα ;;    
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=43301&page=31

----------

